# w la francesina



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NJJlWQNY9Y


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NJJlWQNY9Y


a napoli la francesina è una prussiana riempita di crema al cioccolato


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Febbraio 2009)

io la littizzetto non la reggo.
all'inizio era simpatica ora è troppo volgare ed esagerata.
tiè micetta


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la littizzetto non la reggo.
> all'inizio era simpatica ora è troppo volgare ed esagerata.
> tiè micetta


non l'avrei mai detto.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a napoli la francesina è una prussiana riempita di crema al cioccolato


e la prussiana è un dolce?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e la prussiana è un dolce?


è un ventaglio di sfoglia ricoperto di zucchero caramellato; la francesina è fatta con la stessa sfoglia ma è tipo un fazzoletto ripieno


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è un ventaglio di sfoglia ricoperto di zucchero caramellato; la francesina è fatta con la stessa sfoglia ma è tipo un fazzoletto ripieno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


 ti fa schifooooooooo


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

*ema*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti fa schifooooooooo


ma che dici, sono svenuta !!!


----------

